# 2018 Cruze 1.6 diesel, name that sound! Video enclosed.



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

That's the sound I hear right before I immediately pull over and call onstar/ GM for tow to nearest dealer ....

Given the timing - it might be bad fuel. "...and on the menu today is diesel fuel with just a splash of gasoline..."


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> That's the sound I hear right before I immediately pull over and call onstar/ GM for tow to nearest dealer ....
> 
> Given the timing - it might be bad fuel. "...and on the menu today is diesel fuel with just a splash of gasoline..."


Yeah? You think bad fuel? I’ve never been down that route That could be big big problems for the service station then because they have a lot of dump trucks and semi’s that fill there.

I have other means to get to work tomorrow so I’ll be leaving the Cruze home and calling the dealership. It’s 2 miles from my house, and I don’t have an onstar membership. Do you think I’m ok limping it two miles or less?

At 30,8xx miles, will roadside assistance provide a free tow to the dealer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm unable to play the video as my device has a broken speaker... But given you have a manual... I'm going to guess Dual Mass Flywheel (DMF). Mine failed at 12k miles. I makes a heck of a racket when it goes. Do you notice vibration and odd feel when using the clutch, and does it change the sound? If so, almost certainly DMF failure. DMFs on basically every car that has one are notorious for failures.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

There’s a noticeable vibration at a specific rpm range, both sitting still and bringing rpm’s up and also while driving and cruising at speed. Im going to call roadside assistance as the Chevy by me is booked out until next week and have no loaner vehicles ......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

